# Looking for good family rides (Gloucs/Wilts)



## 3narf (5 Dec 2015)

Hi

We moved down from the Peak District earlier this year.

I'm looking for some places to cycle traffic-free with the family!

Thx


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Dec 2015)

Forest of Dean too far for you?


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Forest of Dean too far for you?


We've done the FOD a number of times over the years with friends and family, and now my friends are trying to persuade me to try the mountain bike trails rather than the family trail there. 

I see you've written Cirencester for your location, I remember doing a cycle path in Stroud with my children quite a few years ago, then further afield there's loads around Bristol from the well known Bristol and Bath cycle path, to routes around the docks, the path to Pill, and Ashton Court for example.

And if heading South from you there are the paths along side the River Avon that I've done several sections of. 

Cirencester itself is one area I don't know I'm afraid, if you were wanting more local.


----------



## 3narf (5 Dec 2015)

No, that's great, thanks!

There are bits and pieces around C'ster that I can do with no1 son, but the little kids would struggle.

FOD sounds good, as does Bristol.


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2015)

If you want information on Bristol then there are usually maps on the Better by Bike site.... But I'm struggling to find them, though found these downloadable routes...

Finally found the map page, you can pick up the paper copy of these maps from bike shops in Bristol or libraries


----------



## RMurphy195 (15 Dec 2015)

If you park at Frampton on Severn there are a number of routes you can take from there, looping around the lanes next to the river, and the Gloucester-Sharpness canal.

There's some very flat bits and some with gentle rolling hills.

You'll find several family-freindly places for refreshment on the routes as well.


----------



## mjr (16 Dec 2015)

The NCR 45 Mercian Way section looks off-carriageway (but mostly gravel, stonedust or dirt, so maybe fair weather only) from South Cerney to Haynes Knoll (former M&SWJR), thence small roads to join Swindon's cycle track network (but reaching the centre without going on-carriageway is convoluted). There's a summary comment on http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=32658


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Feb 2016)

The Two Tunnels near Bath are exciting for a family ride. They have a nice loop ride available too, although you might find the kids need to walk through Bath itself.


----------



## 3narf (28 Apr 2016)

Thanks all, off to Forest of Dean on Saturday...


----------

